# How to know if someone blocks you on FB?



## maleguy (Oct 16, 2011)

I noticed that one of my friends on Facebook, does not appear more in the friend list. In the message box, his profile picture does not appear also, and when I click on the name, it does not open his profile... I tried to send a message but, a window said that it was not possibile to send messages due to settings of the reciever. 

I looked in mutual friends list and did not appear. I was curious to know if this I was blocked by this friend. I asked this friend and assured me that she didn't block me but still I can't believe if it's true. Can anyone tell me what can be this problem? and if someone blocks you how can you know? thanks


----------



## socrates (Oct 17, 2011)

It could be a temporary blip in FB & believe me there are lots of them & FB even if you complain (like I did) are quite helpless. Wait for some time see if it still remains so. About not being to send messages its like I mentioned or that person has changed his/her setting. If a person blocks then you will not be able to see that persons name/link at all except in some common group.
Incidentally I am having a lot of problems which appear & disappear by itself.  lol A real real unsocial site.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2011)

It also happens when your friend has deactivated his/her profile.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

try google search and ur other friends.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Oct 17, 2011)

^^Nothing works after one has blocked you. If you directly open the fb page of the person who has blocked you by his "personal address", tehn it will show you the page doesnt exist.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 17, 2011)

If you do a google search with her name...it would show the curent condition of the person in FB.

U need not open FB page of her, obviously that won't work!

Google helps you only incase u want tobe sure if she is still there.


----------



## maleguy (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks guys for your replies!


----------



## socrates (Oct 18, 2011)

If the person has deactivated his/her a/c then that person will not be visible on FB, the fact that you can see the person means she still has an a/c. The google search will work *ONLY *if the person has allowed. I know a lot of people who do not allow their profile to appear in any search engine.


----------



## rhitwick (Oct 18, 2011)

^u r right! But, what's in taking a chance. Most people are too ignorant to change that option.

Its on OP...what he wants to do.


----------

